# 1959 El Camino Low Rider



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I am a big fan of Quentin Tarantino and really like every film of his. In "Kill Bill" there is an important character that is not human: It´s that yellow "Pussy Wagon". This came to my mind and inspired me when I bought this Chevrolet El Camino kit. I wanted to build my very own version of a P-Wagon.

I chose to build a low rider with a maximum amount of muscle and hot rod appeal, but with a feminine touch to the paint job.




























The wheels are custom and actually for a racing car. Very low profile tires lets the car hug the street. To make room I widened the rear fender with an arch of 0,5mm styrole and filled and worked it until the surface was smooth. The body is in a silver metallic and enhanced with a baby pink (Tamiya). The finish was with 2 crystal clear coats and a good polish.

From the box I only used the big block engine. The custom parts in the kit were not hot enough for my needs. I used parts from my leftover box and added some home-made details. I´m really happy to have found a supplier for those wire braided cables and hoses. The setup resembles a full-blown engine I discovered while googling. 


















For the bed I could not find a supplier for a small amount of wood veneer. I opted for popcicle sticks and sanded them down until I got tired of it. Colored with walnut varnish makes it look real enough to me.









The "springs" in the kit did not satisfy me, they didn´t look much like springs at all. I wound coils of 1mm wire around a 2mm brass rod for the front and rear suspension. 


















The interior is VERY pink. The floor is covered with velvet flocking an a few extra details like the radio and seat belts were added. I had a lot of fun building. Unfortunately, this dream of mine will not come true.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice details! 🤙


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome build. love the amount of detail you've added


----------

